# Spring 2016 Auto Train round trip from Sanford to Lorton and return.



## fixj (Apr 28, 2016)

Spring 2016 Auto Train round trip from Sanford to Lorton and return.

On April 17 Pam and I were headed to Lorton for the Auto Train with a return April24, a week later. My youngest son lives

in Woodbridge, VA and is just a few miles from Lorton, although it can sometimes take an hour on I-95. We booked bedrooms

in both directions. On the North bound leg we were in car 5245 room, which was just behind the crew car. We are normally

closer to the dinner and were happy the horns were not too distracting. Our SCA in the sleeper was Maggie and although she

was pleasant and polite, I think she was somewhat over taxed as she was very slow to respond to the call button to the point

of total disregard at times (this was all during day shift operations). Water and ice were readily available and never

rationed. Our Chief was Lester Macklin.







Our consist on both trips was the same and was actually the same train set. We were just in a different car on the return.

A new business Class car was part of the consist. Numbered 5201 it was placed just ahead of the 5246 sleeper and followed

by the first coach, car 5210. It was just a standard Superliner coach, so Im not sure what perks were actually included

in the additional fare. The Amtrak site says that for $59 you get:

Priority boarding with sleeping car passengers.

Comfortable reserved seating in a car for Business class passengers only.

Unlimited access to premium digital newspapers during the trip.

Salad and a choice of specialty dessert with dinner.

Two complimentary bottles of water and a Comfort Kit.

Im not so sure its worth that, but they did eat in the Sleeper dinner.






Our power on 52 was 813 with 831 as HEP. Consist: Trans dorm, 5245 (our car), 5243, 5241, sleeper lounge, sleeper dinner,

5240, 4242, 4244, 5246, 5201 (business), 5210, 5211, 5212, coach dinner, coach lounge, auto racks.






While the morning 53 train arrived on time, the sleeper dinner arrived bad ordered with a loss of refrigeration. The

ground switching crew swapped out the bad order dinner for a fully functioning one. Unfortunately the switching crew only

switches cars, and the new dinner was completely stripped of equipment and food stuffs. When the onboard service crew

arrived around 1:30 they fell into a panic and commandeered about 10 other staff to supply the sleeper. As I watched not

only did I see food being delivered, I saw trays, oven racks, pots and pans, a toaster as well as linen being placed on

board in a speedy manner. The net result was that boarding was delayed until 3:40 and we did not depart until 4:30. Still

not bad, but unnecessary.






I wish they would return to a better dinner menu as they reached a new low in food quality on the North bound leg. The

entrees were the braised beef, chicken stew, pork shank and cod fish. The beef was dry and tough. I could only eat a bit

of it and ate the baked potato as the only eatable part of the entrée. Pam fared even worse as none of these item appealed

to her. She had the childrens chicken nuggets which were limp and tasteless. Pam likes the vegetarian Lasagna, which was

missing from the menu. For dessert we had the Tiramisu. It was a frozen lump of ice cream with some type of chocolate

flavoring and no hint of coffee: another low point for food quality. Paul and Matt were the servers and Linda was the

lead attendant. I asked Linda if she though there was ever a chance better quality food would return to the Auto Train,

and she thought not as she had been advised that the grill in the kitchen will not be used in food service in the future

on the Auto Train. Another blow from the butt heads in Washington. I plan to write a let to Amtrak outlining my

disappointment with the food quality. I must add that the service was very good; they can only serve what they are given.

We arrived in Lorton at 9: 15 down only 15 minutes from the advertised. The weather was great and we moved quickly to the

auto delivery area as we had elected the priority off loading. Our priority number was 03 and sure enough our car was

third off. We loaded our things and drove off to enjoy a week with my son and his family in Woodbridge.

On the return trip we were in bedroom D. and we lucked out and were in car 5341 which is one of the deluxe sleepers

with 10 full bedrooms on the top floor. I was looking forward to comparing the two cars on this trip. Weve been in

car 41 on our last 3 Auto Train trips and it is nice being just behind the dinner and lounge car. Because the hallway

runs along one window wall, the area for the coffee/beverage station is much expanded and includes a drawer for ice.

Ill post a picture from our last trip as I did not take one this time.






We were in bedroom D. I like E and J better but this was just fine, even though the couch faced the rear of the train

on the South bound leg. The train was not full on this trip and several of the bedrooms were vacant. I noticed bedroom

A was vacant and took a picture that I will post. Many folks ask about the difference in bedroom A and my photo shows

how you must enter the bathroom from the hall side of the room which pushes the bathroom well into the room making for

a very cramped seating area. Our SCA on this return was Zack and he was outstanding. I was not feeling 100 percent on

this day and we elected to have diner in the room. Ive never done this before as the dining experience has always been

a highlight of our trips. Meeting total strangers and most of the time having enjoyable folks to chat with is really

only something you only get on a LD train. Anyway, Zack brought our salads and bread as a first course, gave us time

to enjoy and then brought our entrée and dessert. While the food was still below expectations, this time it was tasty.

I had the Barbeque chicken and Pam had the vegetarian pasta dish which was just OK. We did not want to take a chance

with dessert and just settled for the cheese cake. Zack returned without being called to remove our trays. We made an

early evening of it and woke up to an early arrival at 8:40.

Having had a wonderful trip, we claimed our car (number 3 again) and headed off to home here in Florida. I somehow

have lost my notes regarding crew and power on the return, but as I mentioned it not only was the same consist as our

52 train, it was also the same equipment. I really think the entire Auto Train staff at both ends is outstanding.

I did not meet a disagreeable person during the entire trip. Now if they could just have edible food the Auto Train

could claim a top spot in Amtraks vast system!


----------



## fixj (Apr 28, 2016)

I maxed out the allowable photo posts, so here a few more from the trip






Bedroom A was vacant this trip, so I took a photo,


----------



## FormerOBS (Apr 28, 2016)

When Auto Train cars are rotated out of service on their routine maintenance cycle, this is done at Sanford. If the changeout is known about beforehand, the OBS crew is notified when they arrive for work in Lorton on the day before the equipment swap. At Lorton, the crew receives their stock for the round trip. When they stow that stock, they hold onto as many spare cardboard boxes etc. as possible, and store the stock in such a way that the transfer will be easier the next day. This means things are sometimes stored inconveniently on the southbound trip, but it pays efficiency dividends next day.

When the diner, or any car, is changed out on short notice (e.g., a surprise to the OBS crew when they return from their 4-5 hour layover), it's always a royal pain. Many's the time when we suspected that the Mechanical Dept. could have let us know in advance if they'd been better organized. Of course, I can't say for certain that this is true; Just a suspicion. Not long ago one of the crews arrived in Sanford and were informed that the sleeper lounge was coming out. Total surprise to the crew, who had to pack up on very short notice. Doing it without advance notice always takes more time. If it happens on arrival in the morning, it takes time away from the OBS crew's layover. If it happens in the afternoon, it often results in a late departure.

The Station Mechanical Dept. is responsible for repairing stuff. Stripping a car and stocking a car is strictly an OBS function. Other departments are not required to help, although they have sometimes done so.

There have also been times when an anticipated changeout has been canceled after the OBS crew has prepared for it. SCA's have stripped their cars & stripped all beds & left them unmade in anticipation of scheduled "E-Cleaning". Then, upon arrival in Sanford, they have been told that the changeout is canceled. I don't think the Mechanical Department people understand that the notification has come too late to save OBS any work at all. It just means that all the beds must be remade, but the SCA gets a later start on it & has to scuffle all the more to get it done.

These changeouts are often accompanied by power outages, plus the problem of trying to work against the clock while the cleaning crew is underfoot, also working against the clock.

Fun & games.

Tom


----------



## fixj (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Tom. WE still had a great trip, and have already booked for antoher trip in August. The OBS Crew on 52 worked as a team to get that diner ready, and no one was complaining.


----------



## priller (May 28, 2016)

fixj said:


> Our Chief was Lester Macklin.


We have traveled with Lester twice. He was quite visible and appeared to always be walking the cars checking on things.


----------



## unitedstatesfan (Aug 10, 2016)

A very interesting trip report with great, clear photos of a train I am not likely to ever travel on because I lack a car and am a foreigner.

In your first post, you mean 'diner' in a few places not 'dinner!'

Hope to read more excellent posts from your travels.


----------



## FormerOBS (Aug 12, 2016)

Lester Macklin has transferred off the Auto Train. I understand he is now based in New York, although I have no details. Auto Train now has only one assigned Chief for over-the-road assignments, plus one who works in the office. Most days, Auto Train runs without a Chief.

Tom


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 12, 2016)

FormerOBS said:


> Lester Macklin has transferred off the Auto Train. I understand he is now based in New York, although I have no details. Auto Train now has only one assigned Chief for over-the-road assignments, plus one who works in the office. Most days, Auto Train runs without a Chief.
> 
> Tom


Might as well change the name to the Mica Ltd!


----------



## fixj (Sep 28, 2016)

Just found out we'll take an unexpected trip to Lorton this October. Already made reservation. WE will be in car 5240 Bedroom J. Can't wait and will report.


----------

